# Pow Mt $18 cat trip, worth it ???



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

Is the Pow Mt $18 cat trip worth it for just one run? I know its a very subjective question, but let me know your opinion.

Thanks,

48 hours and counting down


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

walk to the top and then make your decision


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i would pay $18 for 1 run on untracked pow


----------



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

gotcha! thanks


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes. I would happily pay that.


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

Consider that the average snow cat trip runs about $300+ for about 10k vert.
I think one run down that ridge is around 1.5K feet or so.
Yeah it's a killer deal, be sure to hike up a bit too, I don't take the run out at the bottom, instead i go left and stay high, clear the next ridge and drop into the resort there. You'll have to do a tiny bit of hiking to clear it.
When are you going there?.


----------



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

I will be there this weekend Sat and Sunday. I wanted to bit POW and Basin, but may just stay at POW.


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

I wouldnt skip Basin, good mountain. John Paul chair runs, allen tram and Strawberry bowl.


----------



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

You would skip Basin and spend 2 days at POW MT?


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

No i'd personally hit both. They are both very different mountains. Keep your eye on what this Sunday storm does, hopefully it works out for northern utah.
Go for it if 2 days at Pow Mow is more doable, it's all good, not like either of them sucks.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I'ts worth it just for the experience if you've been in a snowcat before, like someone else said keep on hiking once teh cat drops you off though the further you go the more freshies you'll get.


----------



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

I have been glued to the various weather loops. I will be at the bird mon/tue and brighton one wed. How tricky are the roads to POW MT and Basin when it snows. I will have a 4x4 so I think Ill be ok.


----------

